# helloimcubedup's progression thread. getting better at 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and pyraminx.



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm currently sub 30 for 3x3, sub 8 for 2x2. sub 2:45 for 4x4, and sub 19 for Pyraminx. Please leave suggestions if i should get better cubes! 2x2 main: Qiyi QiDI S 3x3 main: Qiyi Sail W 4x4 main: Qiyi QiYuan Pyraminx main: Qiyi QiMing I sometimes do these events: 5x5 main: Qiyi QiZheng (sub 9) Skewb main: Qiyi QiCheng (sub 30) Megaminx main: Qiyi QiHeng [(sub 10) I know i suck] Windmill cube main: Qiyi Kilominx main: MoFang JiaoShi Meilong Kilominx


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

I got my first ever sub 20 solve! 17.30 (Scramble D2 F' D' R2 D R2 D2 F U' B2 L U2 L B2 D2 L F2 D2 B2) White cross first T perm at the end


----------



## fdskljgrie (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice job on pb


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

fdskljgrie said:


> Nice job on pb


Thank you!  ive been trying to get it after i got my first sub 25 solve, which is easy now.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 30, 2022)

FOUND A NEW MAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And its my first magnetic cube


----------



## Garf (Sep 30, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> FOUND A NEW MAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 20843
> And its my first magnetic cube


Yee RS3M.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 1, 2022)

we have literally the same main 3x3-
rs3m


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 1, 2022)

Do you practice kilominx in speedsolving weekly competitions?

Kilominx is fun


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 3, 2022)

Garf said:


> Yee RS3M.





fdskljgrie said:


> we have literally the same main 3x3-
> rs3m


I dont think its the RS3M cuz there is no spring adjustment system. I only know its a moyu cube cuz when I first got it, it had the moyu logo.





abunickabhi said:


> Do you practice kilominx in speedsolving weekly competitions?
> 
> Kilominx is fun


I sometimes do. I consistently get sub 1 min with a guidence for oll.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 3, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> I dont think its the RS3M cuz there is no spring adjustment system. I only know its a moyu cube cuz when I first got it, it had the moyu logo.


I'd say that's a GTS2M.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'd say that's a GTS2M.


It actually might be a GTS2M


----------

